# Trimmer wont start



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to this site but it looks like the place to get an answer.
I have a ryan gas trimmer, I think model 263, I didn't buy it. It was given to me. It wont start on it's own. I can pour a few drops of fuel in the carb and it will run on that briefly. However it won't run on it's own. I am thinking the fuel is blocked. The fuel line flows when removed. Am I looking at a carb overhaul? and where might I look for a blockage? The gaskets look good but it's hard to tell.

Thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well look for the blockage where the line goes. take the carb off and with carb cleaner point the tube on the can at all the holes to blow them out or soak the carb for a few hours in carb cleaner then blow it out then try it. if it won't used for a long time or not taken very good care of it needs a rebuild.


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks, I am going to take the carb apart and spray it down. Hopefully get it going again.


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

*I would like to see a manual for mine....*

I found out mine is a model 264 Ryan trimmer Thats all I know about the thing.
Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

DO NOT use carb cleaner to clean the carb (use starter fluid instead) unless you remove the gaskets, diaphragm and needle because the carb cleaner will cause rubber to swell. I'm willing to bet that the problem with the trimmer is nothing more than a dried out diaphragm, but you should also check to see that the needle isn't sticking and that the small screen in the carb isn't varnished over with old fuel. Also, make sure you put the gaskets and diaphragm back on in the correct order or the trimmer will not run.

If you want a part break down for the trimmer just e-mail me and I'll see if I can dig up something for you. Just keep in mind that the part break down does not cover the carb. If you want a part break down for the carb I need to know if you have a Walbro or a Zama carb and I need the numbers off the carb.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I believe that Ryan model uses just your normal Ryobi engine.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

hankster said:


> I believe that Ryan model uses just your normal Ryobi engine.


You are correct. IDC, Ryan, MTD and Troybilt trimmers are nothing more than relabeled Ryobi trimmers.


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

I took it apart today and found the fuel line to the tank was bad also but after replacing the fuel line, same thing. It will run fine off fuel if it is poured right into the carb and and now it will at least fire when I pull it without pouring fuel in. It just will not run on it's own. Would the next step be getting a carb kit? I see them for sale for $6 to $12 and that seems like a small price to pay. It is a Walbro I see a WT26 stamped on it. I think thats the carb model number. 

I hate the thing not working but dang I love to tinker with them. 

Yes, bbnissan, I would love a breakdown for the carb. It does seem rather simple though. The rest of the engine looks good. 

Thanks again.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

PM me with your e-mail address and I'll send you the diagram and parts list for the carb.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes carb cleaner would cause it to swell but not too much while running. i was talking about taking it off and totally stripping it then blow out the holes or dip it in cleaner


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

Yep That's what I did, I took it apart then sprayed cleaner on it. I gotta say that the needle assembly is a real bugger to put back together with my big fingers. :freak: Anyway, I will try again with a gasket kit and rebuild the carb. 

I will let you all know my results.


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey thanks bbnissan! I have a question, The parts lists only some of the parts on the diagram, I assume they only list parts for my carb and that the diagram shows a general walbro carb? Also, If I get a fuel inlet screen with the carb kit, How does the old one come out, short of taking a needle nose pliers and ripping it out? Now i just have to buy the repair kit. I found one for about $7.95 with shipping. I will be ordering this and will have to wait for it...


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The parts list only lists the parts that can be ordered seperately. The parts that are not listed can only be obtained by ordering a new carb.

Most of the carb kits don't come with a inlet screen and about 95% of the time you don't need to replace it. Ususally you can just soak it good in cleaner and blow it out and it will be fine. If you find that your inlet screen is clogged with old fuel, I suggest just removing the screen (by ripping it out like you said) and not replacing it. As long as you have a fuel filter on the fuel line and keep clean fuel in the tank, a missing inlet screen will never be a problem.

Another little tip...if you haven't done so already, go ahead and remove the high and low adjustment screws and make sure you clean them and the passages very well. Most of the time the adjustment screws are different sizes, but just to be safe make sure you remember which screw is which. Alot of people forget this step and have alot of trouble adjusting the carb after it has been rebuilt.


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

The diagram seems to show not only a primer on it, which mine does not have, it shows two of them and the exploded view, if everything was there cannot be put together. The carb does look like mine however. It has to be showing all the parts that could be there. 
I will be cleaning the high and low screws, probably best to do one at a time and not mix them up. The kit I ordered shows a new screen in it. I will probably replace it. And I will let all the parts soak for a day to loosen any gunk that may be there. 

Thanks.


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Update*

I did find the Walbro website which had the diagram and parts list. Same image as the one you sent and it is the same for all WT carbs. The part list is showing only the parts for this model. So it is a general carb diagram. It makes sense since the parts listed are all and only the parts I would have on mine. I apprciate everyones help on this.


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

YEAH!!! It's alive!  I put in the new carb kit and put it back together, most of the time spent putting in that dang spring :freak: , and pullled the rope... It started! and ran! It needs adjusting but not much. It's a little doggy at the top end. The fuel screen was really bad, I held it up to a light and could not see anything through it. Just in time to put it up for winter... LOL

Now on to the old snowblower...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

fix it when you need it then you don't need it


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah but one less headache next spring.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats for sure


----------

